# Well Done Murray...



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

...Still a miserable git though!


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

He's not a miserable git.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i thought i saw him smile, well done andy


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Well you can have someone who smiled a lot like Henman but won no Slam events, or Andy Murray who smiles infrequently but is a winner. Has a very tasty girlfriend too. 

Pressure that was on him must have been immense but he obviously learned from last year.


----------



## MuckMonkey (Jul 29, 2012)

Then that makes him a miserable winner. I'm sure I saw a small smile at the end. Although it may have just been wind.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

wonder if they will all still squeal for Andy if the Scots go independent??

his girlfriend looked as though she had a decent watch on though.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

As he has won we will offer him an English passport post independence lol

Google Fry and Laurie racing driver fo the standard sportsman answer to questions. Very funny


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Multi Millionaire before you're thirty, probably a Knighthood shortly, big Gold Cup, tasty bird, and a surfeit of sponsorship deals being signed as we write! Nothing to smile about there then :lol:

Good luck with it Mah man! Stuff it tae them!


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Aye well done Andy! A proud day for Scotland and for Great Britain.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Joviality does not necessarily go with sporting success. Take Sir Alex Ferguson, for example... you did get the occasional grin off him but most of the time he personifies the dour Scotsman. You can't be all things to all men, and to people like Andy Murray the commitment to excellence takes preference over smiling for the press. Can't fault him for that.

Rob


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

It's great to watch anyone at the top of their profession and he's certainly proved that's where he is at the moment. A stunning victory and extremely well played !


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Worlds gone mad. Scottish football team can no longer kick a ball straight but jock tennis player starts winning grand slams. :huh:

P.S His mum is scary, has a face like a bag of chisels and false teeth like Bingo from Banana Splits.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Oooh! that's a tad crooooell Mark, but she's pretty good at Wimbledon Champions, Jamie - - Doubles Champion a year or so back and now Andy! I bet there's a few of the ladies are glad she doesn't have a daughter who plays tennis









Great thing for changing a bit of the profile of Dunblane also :yes:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

That was a piece of history. Who would have bet on Murray mint crushing a world champion 3 sets to love? :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: Well done Sir. :thumbup:

The only downer for me was I was drinking a pint of Guinness and seeing Alex Salmondâ€™s face just soured the top of it. :threaten:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i read today that he is sponsered by rado watches


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

lewjamben said:


> ...Still a miserable git though!


It baffles me when people call Andy Murray 'dour'. He's from Central Scotland where we consider him dangerously flamboyant, talkative and over-emotional.

(from today's Herald)


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

chris.ph said:


> i read today that he is sponsered by rado watches


Yup - and they're milking it...understandibly; http://www.rado.com/en/

Andy may not come across as a cheerful chummy chappie, but everyone's entitled to their own personality and for me he has an honesty about him - rather than trying to be some prefabricated, media-friendly, non-entity faking it for the cameras. Remember Gordon Brown's fake smile clip. Oooooo, painful. Better be yourself and let the tennis do the talking.

And really it's nice that Dunblane can now be better known for something good and finally lose its association with a very sad past.

So, good on'ya, big man :thumbup:


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

> Great spot in Ephraim today: Andy Murray and the watch he's paid to wear but doesn't really seem to wear pic.twitter.com/cxpn3Bcns2
> 
> - Guy Adams (@guyadams)
> 
> July 11, 2013


Interestingly he hadn't worn it for a while it seems!!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A million quids to advertise for Rado and he (or his flunky more likely) couldn't even be bothered to set it at the right time, probably just threw it on before he walked on to court.

The boy done good, shame commercialism got the better of him and he never wore something a bit more patriotic instead of turning out in the full German strip.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Interestingly in the second version of the behind the scenes Andy Murray program it does a recreation of the break in one of the matches where he said he went in and splashed water on his face, in that he has his watch on but is mid game so very unrealistic!!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry.....what was his name again......


----------

